# Happy Birthday proutdoors



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Wahooooooooo HAPPY 45th BIRTHDAY proutdoors!!!! Sure hope you get out and have a wonderful day. I'm sure you will....   

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Pro!!

*-band-* -^*^*^*- OOO°)OO


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday Pro. Enjoy your day.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! HOPE YOU GET EVERYTHING YOU WISH FOR TODAY!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BART! Yer still a young puppy! hahaha Have a greatttttt day!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Happy birthday, Bart.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Have a good one Bart!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Happy birthday Bart! Dance like no body is watching


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Good day to ya Bart.....  

Save me some cake and ice cream?? |-O-|


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Happy birthday! Hope its a good one.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday Pro!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday Bart! Enjoy!

:O--O:


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday Pro!


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Happy Birthday Bart


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday I hope you have a great day. 8)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday Pro!


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

As usual I'm a day late and a dollar short. We all wish you the very BEST HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for the birthday wishes! It didn't even dawn on me to look for them.....I had a good birthday, even though I didn't get to spend any of it with my family. I left at 5 am for Grace Idaho to pick up 6 ton of seed potato, got home at 7 pm, as we made several stops on the way back. Then, I had to turn around and head for Loa to pick up the planter, which keep me out until 1:30 am. The best part of the day: I ended up getting the seed potatoes for $0.00/lb...that's right....the only expense was the diesel fuel. I even got treated to lunch at Maddox in Perry, dang fine New York steak! The complimentary raspberry cream pie was a double bonus!

Thanks again for kind wishes. I am truly amazed and humbled by the many GREAT people I have met via this forum!


----------

